# Pumpkin Creeps



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

These are some of the pumpkin headed ground breakers that we have been building for our blacklight area. I made two of these and Kendra made two of them. I painted them so they'd all match and glow under black lights. They still need to wire them to have light up jackos, and I am going to add a stem to some of these, but these are mostly finished.

I made these two:



















Kendra made these two.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

These are fantastic! Wow!!!
Love the black light painting too


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! Those are cool! ... Those bodies are really awesome. Do you have any production pix?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are awesome DC! 
The facial expressions are perfect.
What a wonderful addition to your display!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! Love the expressions! Fantastic!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great stuff DC...! nice work as always


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those guys have mischief on their minds for sure Love them!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the look of these guys, They're great.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great faces! Fantastic lighting!!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Very very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

These are great and I like that each has it's own personality!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are cool..great idea


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! They look great and I love the blacklight paint. Great job!


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

wow these are bad-ass! Love the details and lighting!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

They turned out awesome! Love the lighting and the way they pop is fantastic!


----------



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

Love these. The first one is my favorite!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! They all look great! Each is different, but look from the same family "vine ". Very nice.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Like these a lot, they are awesomely cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

How do you get the faces transposed on the pumpkins so perfectly? Looks so good I thought you might have stole them from Disneyland at first glance! How did you cut them - Dremel (if so, what bit)?

My fake pumpkin faces looked like hell...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice, very sharp. Love pumpkin kreeps...


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Just noticed these! Love them! Fantastic poses and the black light look is terrific.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love them! can we have a how to Please?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

For such beautiful pieces, a how-to is a must... unless you want to keep your dark secrets, which would be understandable!  Well done!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the all the nice comments guys. Regarding a how-to most of how I build corpses and the creeps is in this tutorial I made in 2009. Just don't build the bottom half then attach to a square of plywood for a base. I'll be building acouple more of these so I'll try to shoot some video, but it might not be until after Halloween. I still have a lot to build for this years new haunt theme.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, these are fantastically creepy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job as always Craig.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very, very cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always love your blacklight props ... great work DC!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Love the use of dynamic lighting to give em that little edge.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes this is an old thread but it’s still awesome. I’ve never tried black light painting but I’m really loving how these turned out and I have another pumpkin prop in mind... Hmmm.


----------

